# Clearance Sale At Blakes Living Reef



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*CLEARANCE SALE AT BLAKES LIVING REEF

To make room we have some great clearance prices on Octopus Recirculating Skimmers. Very limited stock, don't miss this great deal. All in-stock Two Little Fishies products are Now 50% off our regular pricing. Clearance sale, need to make room for new product lines. Very limited stock, when they are gone, they are gone!

Here we go again! We have been adding some more great products to our store: 1/ 4 & 5 Stage Reverse Osmosis/Deionization Systems by Aqua FX 2/ Arctica Titanium Aquarium Chiller 3/ Oceanrunner water pumps 4/ High Seas Power Heads by Coral Vue 5/ VorTech EcoSmart Power Heads 6/ Aqua Medic Ocean light T5 Metal Halide Light fixture combo 7/ ATi Light fixtures *

VISIT US AT www.blakeslivingreef.ca


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Examples of our amazing CLEARANCE pricing*

AquaStik Red Coraline 57 gram

*Underwater epoxy putty for marine & freshwater aquariums. All in-stock Two Little Fishies products are Now 50% off our regular pricing. Clearance sale, need to make room for new product lines. Very limited stock, when they are gone, they are gone!

Regular price $10.99 + taxes & shipping
Price: $ 5.50 only 1 left

AquaStik Stone Grey 57 gram

*Underwater epoxy putty for marine & freshwater aquariums. All in-stock Two Little Fishies products are Now 50% off our regular pricing. Clearance sale, need to make room for new product lines. Very limited stock, when they are gone, they are gone!

Regular price $9.99 + taxes & shipping
Price: $ 4.99 only 1 left

PhosBan Media 150 gram

*PhosBan by Two Little Fishies is a synthetic ferric hydroxide in granular form ideally suited for use in aquarium filters.*PhosBan's porous structure has a high-surface area with many absorption sites to bind large quantities of phosphate.*PhosBan also absorbs silicate, arsenic & water-staining...
Price: $ 6.44

PhosBan Reactor 550

The PhosBan 550 is designed to achieve the most efficient use of PhosBan to control excess phosphate within freshwater & saltwater set-ups. 
Price: $ 34.94 Only 1 left in stock

C-Balance 946ml

*A two-part simple solution for replenishing calcium and alkalinity. *Adjusts calcium, magnesium & strontium ions to Natural Seawater ratios. *Achieves a balanced ionic residual. *Promotes the optimal conditions for stony & coralline algae.

Price: $ 7.44

Marine Snow 500ml

*Plankton Diet, a first of its kind product that reproduces the special biogenic suspended matter found in natural seawater, including "marine snow" aggregates.

Price: $ 4.94

SeaVeggies Green Seaweed 30 gram

*Super nutritious Green Seaweed sheets *Ideal for Herbivores All in-stock Two Little Fishies products are Now 50% off our regular pricing. Clearance sale, need to make room for new product lines. Very limited stock, when they are gone, they are gone!

Regular price $5.88 + taxes & shipping
Price: $ 2.94

SeaVeggies Mixed Seaweed Flakes 30 gram

*Chopped seaweeds (Porphyra, Palmaria & Ulva spp.), harvested and dried to preserve their high nutritional value. *Ideal for mixed herbivour set-ups.Price: $ 2.44

Octopus Recirculating Protein Skimmer OCT-DNW-150

Description *Allows the user to input the exact amount of water desired to be skimmed. *Requires a feed pump or plumbed from an overflow to inject water into skimmer. *Internal or external use *Modified funnel neck design with bubble plate diffuser. *New pinwheel impeller increases the performance by 30% *Rating up to 180 gallons *Diameter 6" *Dimensions 12"x7.75"x24" We are reducing our stock levels & have one (1) unit instock at a very special price.

Regular price: $367.88 + taxes
Clearance Price: $183.94 + taxes 
You SAVE: $183.94 Only one left instock!!!

Octopus Recirculating Protein Skimmer OCT-DNW-200

Description *Oct-DNW-200 Recirculating Skimmer *Allows the user to input the exact amount of water desired to be skimmed. *Acrylic cast construction *Internal or external use *Rated to 300 gallons *Large 8" Recirculating Skimmer *Dimensions: 21.25"x9"x29" We are reducing our stock levels & have one (1) unit instock at a very special price.

Regular price: $451.88 + taxes 
Clearance Price: $225.94 + taxes 
You SAVE: $225.94 Only one left instock!!!

Polario 15ML Turbine Dual Action Aqua Pump 3,500 GPH

*Polario 15ML Turbine Dual Action Aqua Pump. *Energy efficient, high flow, low voltage water pump. *Flow rate of 3,500GPH *Magnet mount included to secure pump ***CLEARANCE ITEM*** ONE PUMP LEFT INSTOCK-->DON'T MISS OUT ON THIS AMAZING DEAL!!! REGULAR PRICE $350.88 + TAXES SALE PRICE...
Price: $ 175.44

Visit us today at www.blakeslivingreef.ca


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Clearance Update*

Polario 15ML Turbine Dual Action Aqua Pump 3,500 GPH

has been sold


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Clearance Update*

Clearance Update:

AquaStik Red Coraline 57 Gram Epoxy SOLD OUT

PhosBan Reactor 550 SOLD OUT

NEW added bonus--> FREE shipping now applies on purchase of the two clearance Octopus Skimmers.

Visit us at www.blakeslivingreef.ca


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Free Shipping On Clearance Skimmers!*

We are now offering FREE shipping on our two clerance skimmers!

*Octopus Recirculating Protein Skimmer OCT-DNW-150 *

Description

*Allows the user to input the exact amount of water desired to be skimmed. *Requires a feed pump or plumbed from an overflow to inject water into skimmer. *Internal or external use *Modified funnel neck design with bubble plate diffuser. *New pinwheel impeller increases the performance by 30% *Rating up to 180 gallons *Diameter 6" *Dimensions 12"x7.75"x24"

We are reducing our stock levels & have one (1) unit instock at a very special price.

Regular price: $367.88 + taxes 
Clearance Price: $183.94 + taxes 
You SAVE: $183.94 Only one left instock!!!

*Octopus Recirculating Protein Skimmer OCT-DNW-200 *

Description

*Oct-DNW-200 Recirculating Skimmer *Allows the user to input the exact amount of water desired to be skimmed. *Acrylic cast construction *Internal or external use *Rated to 300 gallons *Large 8" Recirculating Skimmer *Dimensions: 21.25"x9"x29" We are reducing our stock levels & have one (1) unit instock at a very special price.

Regular price: $451.88 + taxes 
Clearance Price: $225.94 + taxes 
You SAVE: $225.94 Only one left instock!!!

Visit us today at www.blakeslivingreef.ca


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Final days of clearance sale!!!*

*New reduced prices for immediate clearance!*

*SeaVeggies Green Seaweed 30 gram *--> *NOW BUY ONE GET ONE FREE!!!*

*Super nutritious Green Seaweed sheets *Ideal for Herbivores All in-stock Two Little Fishies products are Now 50% off our regular pricing. Clearance sale, need to make room for new product lines. Very limited stock, when they are gone, they are gone!
Regular price $5.88 + taxes & shipping
Clearance Price: $2.94 + taxes & shipping

Available in Green, Red & purple

*SeaVeggies Mixed Seaweed Flakes 30 gram **NOW BUT ONE GET ONE FREE!!!*

*Chopped seaweeds (Porphyra, Palmaria & Ulva spp.), harvested and dried to preserve their high nutritional value. *Ideal for mixed herbivour set-ups.

Clearance Price: $2.44 + taxes & shipping

*Octopus Recirculating Protein Skimmer OCT-DNW-150 *

Description: *Allows the user to input the exact amount of water desired to be skimmed. *Requires a feed pump or plumbed from an overflow to inject water into skimmer. *Internal or external use *Modified funnel neck design with bubble plate diffuser. *New pinwheel impeller increases the performance by 30% *Rating up to 180 gallons *Diameter 6" *Dimensions 12"x7.75"x24" We are reducing our stock levels & have one (1) unit instock at a very special price.

Regular price: $367.88 + taxes
*LIMITED CLEARANCE PRICE: $149.99 + taxes *
You SAVE: $217.89 Only one left instock!!!

*Octopus Recirculating Protein Skimmer OCT-DNW-200 *

Description: *Oct-DNW-200 Recirculating Skimmer *Allows the user to input the exact amount of water desired to be skimmed. *Acrylic cast construction *Internal or external use *Rated to 300 gallons *Large 8" Recirculating Skimmer *Dimensions: 21.25"x9"x29" We are reducing our stock levels & have one (1) unit instock at a very special price.

Regular price: $451.88 + taxes 
*LIMITED CLEARANCE PRICE: $199.99 + taxes *
You SAVE: $251.89 Only one left instock!!!

Visit us at www.blakeslivingreef.ca


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Clearance Update*

Octopus Recirculating Protein Skimmer OCT-DNW-150 has been sold.

We still have the Octopus Recirculating Protein Skimmer OCT-DNW-200 for sale at an amaxing price of $199.99 + taxes with FREE shipping within Canada!

Visit us at www.blakeslivingreef.ca


----------

